# Katherine wanted you to know that we are remembering Kevin today



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

Katherine, not sure if you still post on this board or not....but I wanted you to know that you and Kevin are in my thoughts today.

Its been 2 years since he was born still, how are you doing mama?

much love and many prayers
Rachel


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

s I remember when it happened, and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Rachel, I've said it before and I'll say it again - you're a wonderful and gentle woman









Thank you for reminding me. I think I have her email, if so, I'll send her the link to this thread and send her our thoughts.

Katherine, I do hope things are well with you and your family. I'll hold you all in my thoughts.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Dear Katherine,
Thinking of you and your sweet Kevin.

Kathering mentioned to me a while back that she wasn't able to post, but was able to read here and there, so I hope she's reading this.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I emailed her with the link. I do hope she's doing well and can feel all our love


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Oh, wow. Thank you all so much! My heart is very full, it feels great to be remembered here at Mothering today.

Today was actually a beautiful day. My husband took the day off from work, and our older two stayed home from school. We opened some presents and cards from family and friends that had been sent in honor of Kevin. Then we drove the two hours to his grave. He is buried in a little town just north of Napa, called St. Helena. It is such a beautiful place. We took a new pinwheel, a little "Happy Birthday" balloon and some beautiful roses. It felt good to be there. Then we ate at a Mexican restaurant there in town where we ate last year, I guess it's becoming a tradition. When we got home I read the new book I bought for his birthday, "The Sleep Ponies" and Mark read last year's book, "Daddy's Lullaby." (We started this tradition last year. I pick out a book from the Chinaberry catalog, and we order two copies, one for our collection and one to donate to the library.) This day felt very complete and very satisfying. We had some tears, and some laughter, and all in all we felt close together as a family. I can't believe how far we've come.

The previous two days were actually much tougher, as I flashed back to when I was in labor, then when we learned that he had died, and then labored another day. Many tears during the last few days, but I feel good that I have stayed present for my other children, which is my biggest regret from the time right after Kevin died (I don't blame myself, I just wish I had known how to do it differently). It's so easy to retreat into my own sorrow, but they're sorrowing, too. This week, we have supported each other in our sadness, and there's a lot of satisfaction in that for me.

I've been on-line so rarely in the past few months, thanks so much for remembering me!

Much love,
Katherine


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that today was a blessed day for you. I think of your family often....

much love
Rachel


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of you too! I remember Kevin, and wish you and your family many blessings.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am glad your day for Kevin went easy on you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Reading this thread brought me to tears...Thank you!
Who says we aren't family here???? I believe that we are.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Katherine, it's so good to hear your voice again







we've missed you.

Rachel, thank you again for starting this thread


----------



## mothernurture (Mar 29, 2003)

Katherine, I have been thinking about you too this first half of November. I was so glad to read your words and hear of your family experience on Kevin's birthday. You are an inspiration for others who have experienced great and precious losses.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you remember your beloved Kevin. I hope for healing for your mother's heart. Take care my friend and be gentle with yourself, now and always.

We miss you.

Kristin


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi, Kristin:

Thanks so much for your message! I wrote a long PM to you a few weeks ago, but it bounced. Let me know if there's room now...

Love,
Katherine


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Katherine, I think of you and Kevin more often then you can know... I am so happy that his birthday was a time of peace and love for your family


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Katherine. I remember your heartbreaking story and will say a prayer for you and Kevin tonight.


----------

